# kaputte wand



## moonand (3. April 2009)

hey....

also ich versuche grade eine Wand zu bearbeiten (Steinwand)

Es soll aussehen, als ob die wand eingeschlagen worden ist.

Es soll so sein, dass die Wand mit einer Faust eingeschlagen worden ist (also das es schon etwas länger her ist).
So das die Wand dann ein Loch hat, sieht man auch oft in Filmen.
Da ist dann ein Loch und Risse die sich über die Wand ziehen.

habt ihr da eine Idee

Ist irgenwie schwer zu erklären. Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

eingeschlagen worden ist, oooder gerade eingeschlagen wird?
Bei letzterem:

Am besten wäre natürlich ein Foto einer Steinwand mit Loch und ein paar selbe Steine aus verschiedenen Winkeln fotgrafiert...

So wirst du es aber wahrscheinlich nicht habe, sonst wäre es ja einfach. Such dir ähnliche Steine die aus anderen Winkeln fotografiert sind und passe das Licht an. Dann fügst du sie rund um eine Faust und eine Wolke aus Staub ein. Vielleicht noch das Loch andeuten in dem du einige Steine in der Wand entfernst...Aber vielleicht hast du soviel Staub das, das garnicht nötig ist.


----------



## moonand (3. April 2009)

hey Danke für die Antwort.
So hatte ich mir das auch erst überlegt, also das mit dem Staub.
Ich möchte aber eher das die Wand eingeschlagen ist.
Also nicht gerade eingeschlagen wird sondern das es schoon länger her ist.

Hier das ist in etwa mein Bild.


http://www.geolinde.musin.de/bild/d...er Teilstuck bei Gropiusbau Ruckseite_JPG.jpg


----------



## ink (3. April 2009)

moonand:
Bitte beachte die Netiquette bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung, danke.

mfg


----------



## moonand (3. April 2009)

Entschuldigung werde drann Denken 

kann mir noch jemand helfen


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Bring bitte deinen 2ten Post im Thread auf Vordermann. Vor allem Interpunktation und/oder Grammatik. Ich hab es beim ersten und zweiten Mal durchlesen nicht kapiert und hab keinen Bock auf Rätsel raten...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2009)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, brauchst du eine Vorlage wie bspw. die oben gepostete und dann
kannst du mit dem Pinsel ein wenig Tiefe in ein Loch bringen und zusätzlich noch die "Einschlag-
risse" zeichnen. Gegebenenfalls wirkt die Tiefe besser, wenn du mal mit den Ebenenmodi spielst.

Grüße


----------

